# Looking for a guide in Charleston SC for February



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Flyfish40 said:


> Looking for a fly guide in Charleston SC in between February 8th-12th. Recommendations?


Chris Wilson


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Chris is very good. Capt. John Irwin is another.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

I actually spoke to John yesterday about late feb or early March. He seemed like a great fella, I'd seen him mentioned on here in the past. 

I sold the skiff and moved west to CO for hunting and work just over a year ago. I've got the itch bad for chsing some reds. Figured a trip out to fish the lowcountry and look for houses is in order. 

Might piggy-back off these recommendations as well.


----------



## MTByrd (May 12, 2016)

John and Chris are both solid options. 

Harris Dudley and Bryant Wilson would be two other I would consider.


----------



## Hightide03 (Nov 7, 2019)

Capt. Christian Cooley
He fishes out of Garris Landing in Awendaw 
https://www.randomhookupcharters.com/


----------



## SaltyNShallow (Jun 1, 2018)

I highly recommend Capt. Ben Alderman. Best experience I have ever had fishing with a guide. Amazing guy and one seriously fishy dude. https://www.benalderman.com/index.html


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

Mark Phelps, Shore Thang Charters. http://www.shorethangcharters.com/

If you need a place to stay I've got an airbnb in the Old Village in Mount Pleasant by Shem Creek I can deal direct and save some $$

https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/32062985?s=67&shared_item_type=1&virality_entry_point=1


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

MTByrd said:


> John and Chris are both solid options.
> 
> Harris Dudley and Bryant Wilson would be two other I would consider.


Harris is a great guide and guy, Highly recommenced.


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody know which on of these guides fishes an HPXS? Looking to combine a trip out with some time on an S and a HB Pro...found a guide with a Pro.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

John Irwin fishes a late-model HB Pro.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Flyfish40 said:


> Looking for a fly guide in Charleston SC in between February 8th-12th. Recommendations?


Fly Guides
Chris Wilson, Peter Brown, John Irwin, Johnny Crislip

If you need a place to stay, check out the Charleston Fishing Lodge. 
Website: http://charlestonfishinglodge.com/

-


----------



## Heat_PCB (Jan 13, 2018)

Zika said:


> John Irwin fishes a late-model HB Pro.


I spoke to John...plan to spend a morning with him. 

Also trying to find someone local who guides on an HPX-S. 

Looking to spend time on both boats, and would rather fish while I'm at it, then just set up a wet test with the local MBG dealer.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Roger. Chris and Johnny Crislip were both using Hells Bays if I recall when I fished with them many moons ago. Sure they've upgraded rides since. Both are excellent guides who know the area well.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Heat_PCB said:


> I spoke to John...plan to spend a morning with him.
> 
> Also trying to find someone local who guides on an HPX-S.
> 
> Looking to spend time on both boats, and would rather fish while I'm at it, then just set up a wet test with the local MBG dealer.


Mike Able might fish one, but I can't remember.

It's also likely that the MBG guys would know of a captain using one in the area.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

bryson said:


> Mike Able might fish one, but I can't remember.
> 
> It's also likely that the MBG guys would know of a captain using one in the area.


Mike runs an 18’, as does Ben Alderman.
Not sure of anyone running a S.
Harry Tomlinson (really good guide as well) runs a micro, the predecessor to the S, and a perfect rig for shallow water fishing in the Lowcountry.


----------



## SaltyNShallow (Jun 1, 2018)

I can confirm that Ben runs an 18' HPX, with yami 115 Vmax.


----------



## Czech_Mate (Jan 4, 2019)

Garrett Lacy
(843) 478-8216
Charleston Fishing Adventure Guide


----------



## Wpatrick387 (Sep 10, 2019)

I fished with a guy named mark Nutting 2 years ago and he was great. We fished out of Beaufort, so not sure how close to Charleston you were looking to go, but I thought really highly of him.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mark guides from Savannah to Beaufort. Highly recommend him.


----------



## chiphill (Aug 26, 2013)

You can also contact Lee Falls at Palmetto Boat Sales in Chas, the Maverick dealer.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Flyfish40 said:


> Looking for a fly guide in Charleston SC in between February 8th-12th. Recommendations?


Ben Young from Flood Tide runs a HPXS, John and Chris run new Pros


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

flysalt060 said:


> Mark guides from Savannah to Beaufort. Highly recommend him.


Another vote for Mark.


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

ive used peter brown. nice guy


----------



## ZAWHITE (Dec 21, 2017)

Monoman said:


> Another vote for Mark.


Fish Beaufort with Mark. Great friend, great guide.


----------

